# Blinking envelope???



## Lotus (Jul 28, 2007)

Does anyone else have a blinking envelope on their screen?  I have one in the top right hand corner... only when I'm on this site.  Maybe a dumb question (1st and only board), but if this is site related... 

What am I supposed to do?  

TIA


----------



## Tee (Jul 28, 2007)

Lotus said:


> Does anyone else have a blinking envelope on their screen? I have one in the top right hand corner... only when I'm on this site. Maybe a dumb question (1st and only board), but if this is site related...
> 
> What am I supposed to do?
> 
> TIA


 
I just love it.  It's letting you know you have a *new PM*.  Click the envelope and it will open your PM.  Too darn cute huh.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 28, 2007)

Letitia said:


> I just love it. It's letting you know you have a *new PM*. Click the envelope and it will open your PM. Too darn cute huh.


 
Thanks Letitia! That's what I thought it meant, but I dont have one . It's been blinking all day & before my PM box showed like 65000 messages and I aint no where near that popular. Now it's given a more reasonable amount... but the envelope wont go away.

Will you PM so I can see if I get it?

ETA: Nope, my mistake.. it's still showing like 65332 unread messages.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jul 28, 2007)

I was wondering what that was.  But when I click on the envelope I don't see a new PM.  What's up with that?  I thought it was kinda odd.


----------



## senimoni (Jul 28, 2007)

I had to scroll through and mark the unread messages...read.  Also the number bolded is the number of unread...may or may not be new.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 28, 2007)

senimoni said:


> I had to scroll through and mark the unread messages...read. Also the number bolded is the number of unread...may or may not be new.


 

Thanks! 

Double checked.. no unread.  Looks like I may not be the only one having this issue... maybe the admins are working on something.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jul 28, 2007)

I just notice it too. When i click on it there is no message and Private message box says, 0 Unread. Windows recognize a "security issue" and shut down.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one. I hope the fix this. Everytime I click on it, I don't see nothing. And this happens when I logged out.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 28, 2007)

Lotus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Double checked.. no unread.  Looks like I may not be the only one having this issue... maybe the admins are working on something.



Send me a PM when you get online to sort this out.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 28, 2007)

BackToMyRoots said:


> I just notice it too. When i click on it there is no message and Private message box says, 0 Unread. Windows recognize a "security issue" and shut down.



That should be a problem with java on your computer or your security settings. Same as lotus - send me a pm when you get online.


----------



## PapillionRouge (Jul 28, 2007)

Yea, im getting the same blinking envelope... but no new pm.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jul 29, 2007)

caramelle said:


> Yea, im getting the same blinking envelope... but no new pm.


I hope they fix it.  The blinking envelope with on pm is aggravating.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jul 29, 2007)

Is there  a way to disable this.

Its really hard to ignore pms with that thing blinking.


----------



## Tee (Jul 29, 2007)

Even though I liked the blinking envelope, I see it's gone.  I really like the NEWER update.  I see the new tool bar at the top that let you know how many PMs.


----------



## Kalani (Aug 23, 2007)

Um....any update on the blinking envelope? Its driving me crazy!!!erplexed


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 24, 2007)

Ladies there was a somewhat identical thread started:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=145245
But she wasn't able to receive pm's. She had a blinking envelope cause someone was trying to pm her, but everytime she checked there was no message. The reason was because she didnot enable... If you can receive messages then i dunno. But if you can't, then check out this thread. Wish i could be more help.


----------



## Sky (Aug 24, 2007)

wheezy807 said:


> Ladies there was a somewhat identical thread started:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=145245
> But she wasn't able to receive pm's. She had a blinking envelope cause someone was trying to pm her, but everytime she checked there was no message. The reason was because she didnot enable... If you can receive messages then i dunno. But if you can't, then check out this thread. Wish i could be more help.



Yes the same thing is happening to me and its driving me crazy! I checked the box to enable PM's
........


----------



## Sky (Aug 24, 2007)

dimopoulos said:


> That should be a problem with java on your computer or your security settings. Same as lotus - send me a pm when you get online.



I sent you a PM but still havent gotten a response...maybe you responded but I cant access it.


----------



## lady djm (Aug 24, 2007)

I am having this same problem I don't know if i am able to receive pm's.  I am still trying now.


----------



## Sasha Fierce (Aug 25, 2007)

When I am at a public pc and left idle for a while, lchf (or the pc dont know which one) will sign me out and the blinking envelope ends up at the top of the screen.  When I click it, I'm prompted to sign back in.


----------



## Southern Russet (Aug 25, 2007)

SmartAlek said:


> When I am at a public pc and *left idle* for a while, lchf (or the pc dont know which one) will sign me out and the blinking envelope ends up at the top of the screen. When I click it, I'm prompted to sign back in.


 

When I'm idle the envelope starts flashing also, I think it's a way of letting you know you have been logged off. I put in a ticket but haven't heard nothing back yet.


----------



## Sky (Aug 25, 2007)

SmartAlek said:


> When I am at a public pc and left idle for a while, lchf (or the pc dont know which one) will sign me out and the blinking envelope ends up at the top of the screen.  When I click it, I'm prompted to sign back in.



Right. But when I sign in it says I have 0 unread messages. I feel bad because someone thinks I am ignoring their PM's


----------



## Irie1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Same thing happens to me. I haven't been able to determine how long it takes for the system to go idle, but I KEEP getting the blinking envelope and I don't have any unread PMs.


----------

